# Ativan VS. Klonopin



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I've taken Xanax, Valium, Ativan, and Klonopin throughout my life. Xanax works well, but you get a tolerance extremely fast and end up having to detox. Valium for me is the weakest one of them all. I take it, and it's like taking a sugar pill. It doesn't work for me at all. I take Ativan now, and it works very well for about 3-4 hours. It's weird, Xanax and Ativan don't make you tired like Klonopin does for me. Klonopin works well at high doses. The duration is 6 hours, so you won't build a tolerance as fast. It makes me drowsy. Ativan doesn't. Ativan is much more potent than Klonopin, yet they both work well in different ways. I don't know whether to switch to Klonopin. I just don't want to get a tolerance fast with Ativan. I guess Klonopin would be the better decision in the long run. What works better for you? Ativan or Klonopin? What is your experiences with them?


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

another one - I rather eat dog **** than take klonopin - I would look at it this way...you can't spend your life on these pills and there will come a day you need to get off them...I would pick the one that is easiest to get off of. Youre better off not taking any benzo. Live and learn.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Klonopin is more potent. Definatly Klonopin.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

They both build tolerances and personally found klonopin harder to withdraw from than lorazepam although klonopin works slower and lasts longer and being more potent means you do not need as much
Klonopin can last from 18-50 hours depending on how fast your body metabolizes it whereas lorazepam is 3-6 hours ands you are very fortunate if it lasts that long.

Lorazepam is a better stimulater and true it does not induce that feeling of exhaustion and overwhelming tiredness but its effects are very brief 
I prefer lorazepam but i know its easier to take more and more because it works fast and leaves the body fast


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

d829 said:


> another one - I rather eat dog **** than take klonopin - I would look at it this way...you can't spend your life on these pills and there will come a day you need to get off them...I would pick the one that is easiest to get off of. Youre better off not taking any benzo. Live and learn.


Hey man, I have to do what I have to do to survive. I have tourettes syndrome, OCD, Social Anxiety, and ADHD. I gotta do what I gotta do to survive. I've learned plenty. Medication is not the solution to my problems. I use coping skills. Medication is a tool to practice coping skills. And did you know that Tourettes Syndrome and OCD are anxiety related disorders, and as you go grow older the "Tics" related to Tourettes turns into anxiety? And OCD is anxiety related as well. I've been on medication since I was 5. What right do you have to tell me live and learn. You are not acting mature. what right do you have to tell me "live and learn." When you have no idea about what I've been through in the past. Buddy I've been through more crap than you can imagine. I use medication as a TOOL to LEARN coping skills to DEAL with my issues, SO THAT in the longrun, I won't need to take the medications at all. I grew up on medications all my life. I matured with an altered chemical balance in my brain. 16 years of medication is hard to just stop and get off it all. Since I was 5 i've been taking medication. WHy don't you act like the mature one and not judge based on my post. You have no clue about me and my life situation. Use your words wisely my brother. I understand that judgement got in the way of your comment. I do not judge you for that. For that you know not what you do. "A blind man will not learn for that he knows not what he does. It is when he sees is when the magic begins."


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

> another one - I rather eat dog **** than take klonopin - I would look at it this way...you can't spend your life on these pills and there will come a day you need to get off them...I would pick the one that is easiest to get off of. Youre better off not taking any benzo. Live and learn.


I totally agree. I'm on Klonopin now and I am trying to get off the crap. There is a lot of withdrawal symptoms that you get - it's basically hell on earth!


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

bigcat1967 said:


> I totally agree. I'm on Klonopin now and I am trying to get off the crap. There is a lot of withdrawal symptoms that you get - it's basically hell on earth!


I'm tapering Klonopin at the moment after almost a decade of daily use and it has not been very difficult. Unless you are going ct or something the process is not that bad if taken slowly. I had anxiety before taking it so the fact that I've had a recent increase in anxiety as my dose gets lower just reminds me of what I was dealing with previously. Even with the increased anxiety, I'm coping very well and I think much of withdrawal is made worse by dramatizing it. Millions of people have tapered off these drugs over the years....


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

You don't have to get tolerant to klonopin. All what you have to do is taper off to a lower dose for a week or so, then start back up at your regular dose. Just like taking a couple days off of Adderall, then starting back on it again. You don't have to be miserable longterm on benzodiazapines. Just taper down for a week, then start back up at your regular dose. Klonopin is mean't for longterm use. It's duration lasts 6-8 hours. You won't get a tolerance as fast with Klonopin as you would with Ativan or Xanax. Klonopin and Valium are best for longterm use. Ativan and Xanax will only bring pain in the longrun.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

moke64916 said:


> You don't have to get tolerant to klonopin. All what you have to do is taper off to a lower dose for a week or so, then start back up at your regular dose. Just like taking a couple days off of Adderall, then starting back on it again. You don't have to be miserable longterm on benzodiazapines. Just taper down for a week, then start back up at your regular dose. Klonopin is mean't for longterm use. It's duration lasts 6-8 hours. You won't get a tolerance as fast with Klonopin as you would with Ativan or Xanax. Klonopin and Valium are best for longterm use. Ativan and Xanax will only bring pain in the longrun.


Klonopin lasts about 10-12 hours for me but maybe I'm a slow metabolizer? If I ever take a little extra for a severe anxiety provoking situation I notice that it makes me a little drowsy for like 2-3 days afterwards....I think I need to find a better prn option (ativan). A little bit of Klonopin goes a long way for me and it may be due to the fact I've been on it so long that it's accumulated?

I have dropped my dose down before with little problems except increased anxiety and minor insomnia. The thing I've noticed is the last bit seems to be the hardest to cut so I'll take it real slow on the last 0.25 mg.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

49erJT said:


> Klonopin lasts about 10-12 hours for me but maybe I'm a slow metabolizer? If I ever take a little extra for a severe anxiety provoking situation I notice that it makes me a little drowsy for like 2-3 days afterwards....I think I need to find a better prn option (ativan). A little bit of Klonopin goes a long way for me and it may be due to the fact I've been on it so long that it's accumulated?
> 
> I have dropped my dose down before with little problems except increased anxiety and minor insomnia. The thing I've noticed is the last bit seems to be the hardest to cut so I'll take it real slow on the last 0.25 mg.


Don't switch to Ativan. Man I've been prescribed to that and Xanax and let me tell you, you will gain a tolerance so fast. Then it won't start working anymore, you'll need to up your dose, then finally you'll just have to detox. I've been through it. Klonopin is the best anti-anxiety for long-term use. When I mean cut down, I don't mean durastically. Just cut down one half a pill a day for a week, then another. Then your taking two, instead of three. Your tolerance will go down, then you can up it again. I've been doing this for years and the effectiveness of the medication always works.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

I strongly disagree. benzodiazepines can be used long term. if its the only medication that works for you then stick with it. for me benzos are the only medication out there that work for me and i plan on taking them for the rest of my life because i have severe bipolar. I have been on xanax now for 6months and have had no issues, it relieves my mania depression panic attacks and gives me an overall better outlook on life. i get a lot of things done on benzos too. i believe benzos are ok for long term because they work for depression and everything else for me. although everyone is different and you have to find what works best for you. i have never been prescribed ativan so i would not now how that works, im not sure it would work for me because ive heard its not very potent, especially compared to xanax, although, there is not much half life, but xanax for me lasts 4hrs. i do know klonopin does not work for me and i would never want to use it or be prescribed that benzo ever again it made my mania increase and it was not pleasant for me or my friends. valium i have been prescribed and worked well and has a good long half life, i wouldnt be against valium. good luck.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

What dose of valium were you on?

Well as I've mentioned in other threads, I am an unusual case. Ever since I started on Benzos I have required a high dose to get positive effects. Also, after being at the same dose of Xanax and Valium for two years I have not developed any tolerance, never had to raise my dose or taper to a lower dose so I could start getting positive effects again. I realize that this is different than what most people experience, but the same dose works just as well for me now as it did 2 years ago. 

I think I've tried every benzo on the U.S. market and some that aren't. Klonopin and Ativan have been the least effective for me. I don't notice Klonopin at all even in very high doses, it doesn't cause drowsiness, relieve anxiety or panic attacks or do anything. I have tried different brands from different pharmacies and it does nothing so I guess I must just not be able to metabolize it or something.

I find Ativan to be the most sedating of all benzos for me besides Restoril. Ativan also doesn't help my panic attacks at all and seems fairly weak to me.

I think you should reconsider Valium at a high enough dose. I am on 30 mg a day along with 5 mg a day of xanax for panic attacks. I guess Valium got a bad rap in the 80's so it's not prescribed as often and not in high enough doses to be effective. But Valium has a very long half life and has been the most effective drug for me in treating chronic, severe anxiety. 

If Klonopin worked for me the way people report it working for them I would choose it over Ativan any day because the best use I have found for Ativan is as a sleeping pill.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

My favorite is Clonazepam. And Xanax only occasionally, otherwise you're just gonna get addicted too fast, get interdose withdrawals and feel the need to take larger doses more often.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive been off of xanax for about 2 months now, and im pretty sure its out of my system, so yesterday i stole some of my grandpas ativan, 1.5mg. It was ****ed up...it really was. I really dont remember much after it began to kick in yesterday. I was eating lunch with my grandpa after doing yard work, and its all gone after that. I thought yesterday was 2 days ago, and cant tell the difference between yesterday, and 2 nights ago haha....its weird, i was all ****ed up....Usually a small does like that doesnt even touch me at all.

I liked klonopin the best. Long acting, and mellow. Huge creativity booster for some reason. Must be because of the lower amounts of mental noise, creating room for intuition.


----------



## JackMcd (Jan 24, 2011)

I was thinking about getting on klonopin but after reading the side effects at http://klonopinsideeffects.org/ and reading some of the withdrawal symptoms I gave up that idea pretty fast. It just seems like w/e prescription I'm on I always feel the side effects.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Ativan is some benzo that makes me slight drunk. Well, it appears that way lol.

Clonazepam is the best benzodiazepine in my opinion for severe social anxiety. Little sedation, great anti anxiety. Perfect for therapeutic use.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> I guess Valium got a bad rap in the 80's so it's not prescribed as often and not in high enough doses to be effective.


Valium was the second benzo to hit the market, being introduced in 1963. Librium beat it by a few years, being the first benzo in 1960.

Valium was handed out like candy at one time, being the #1 selling prescription drug in the US from 1970-1982. Everyone with any stress could get it when it was new & "totally safe" (compared to the barbs that ruled before). Back in the day it was "mommy's little helper" and her hubby took it as "Executive Excedrin".

Despite the passage of decades, that stigma still sticks like glue. Today Xanax, being the most popular, also has a horrid rep.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

And that is a good example of how stupid doctors are. They won't prescribe valium because of its reputation as being addictive but they will prescribe others benzos which are just as addictive.


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

def klon


----------



## JackMcd (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll give klonopin a shot, ask my physician for some samples.. Wish me luck!!


----------



## susansy808 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am new here and was taking clonazepam for about 6 months or more and found it made me drowsy and forgetful. Hard when you are in school! I had an appointment with the doctor and discussed a drug that had a lesser shelf life than clonazepam and he suggested Ativan so we will see.


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

I see some of the same old benzo bashers are here with their "horror stories" of "hellish withdrawal". Do NOT listen to these people. What they tend to leave out is that they were ABUSING these meds, taking very high doses, drinking large amounts alochol with them, using other drugs (often street drugs) with them at the same time.

Ignore these people and do what you need to help stop your suffering.


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

d829 said:


> another one - I rather eat dog **** than take klonopin - I would look at it this way...you can't spend your life on these pills and there will come a day you need to get off them...I would pick the one that is easiest to get off of. Youre better off not taking any benzo. Live and learn.


Great advice. Because YOU abused these meds others should use them to help with their suffering?


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

49erJT said:


> I'm tapering Klonopin at the moment after almost a decade of daily use and it has not been very difficult. Unless you are going ct or something the process is not that bad if taken slowly. I had anxiety before taking it so the fact that I've had a recent increase in anxiety as my dose gets lower just reminds me of what I was dealing with previously. Even with the increased anxiety, I'm coping very well and I think much of withdrawal is made worse by dramatizing it. Millions of people have tapered off these drugs over the years....


Exactly!


----------



## Gwaredd (Feb 5, 2014)

d829 said:


> another one - I rather eat dog **** than take klonopin - I would look at it this way...you can't spend your life on these pills and there will come a day you need to get off them...I would pick the one that is easiest to get off of. Youre better off not taking any benzo. Live and learn.


"Live and learn." Hell, yes! I've was prescribed psych meds 18 years ago...for nothing! I never had any kind of "mental illness." The last three, Lexpro, Lamictal and Klonopin I had been on for 12 years. I've salted away Lexapro, Lamictal, and now I reducing killer Klonopin. I was on 4mg twice daily. Now, I'm down to .25mg twice daily. Are the withdrawal symptoms fun. NO! So I deal with it! Run, do not walk away from this crap as fast as possible.

As an aside, most people don't know this but depression and anti-anxiety meds actually make ones condition worse over time. Example: for the past several years I was going through periodic bouts of severe depression even while taking this junk. Since I stopped taking all these bloody pills my depression has not returned.

Don't believe me? Watch this:






Shrinks are blighters mate! :bat


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Klonopin gets me high as **** and makes me fall asleep.

Ativan doesn't make me feel high, just free from anxiety.


----------



## Gwaredd (Feb 5, 2014)

*More Benzo Tales of Woe*

It's hard to say how most people will deal with benzos since as that old saw states: "everyone is different." Well, I think that's a given. Benzo withdrawal, any kind of benzo can be a real bugger. As I continue to withdraw from Klonopin (see previous post) I'm experiencing rage reactions. My "normal" self (is anyone really normal?) is usually pretty easy going. But every once in a while feelings of rage well-up inside that are almost uncontrollable. These bloody pills have put me on the horns of a dilemma and it is this. Do I continue to fight these feelings or do I take the easy way out and go back on them and forget it? At the end of the day I opt to deal with it; I have to; I've come too far to turn back and take the cowards way out. I refuse.

I'm an old bloke at 66 and some days I feel like I've got one foot in the grave and the other on a banana peel. So, is stopping this stuff going to give me a few more years. Who knows?

Just a few stupid ramblings late at night from one who can't sleep.

I don't know if anyone happened to watch that link I posted earlier but it may give someone the incentive to either not even begin taking this stuff or, if they are, to give them the added encouragement to get off provided they want to. Eventually, this rotten stuff with turn on you with a vengeance and bite...hard!

Just watch and see what Big Pharma and Shrinks are doing to us poor benighted blokes.






If you do watch it, I'd appreciate your feedback.

Now, I think I'll go crawl into a hole and pull it in after me. :afr


----------



## pup55 (Aug 26, 2012)

susansy808 said:


> I am new here and was taking clonazepam for about 6 months or more and found it made me drowsy and forgetful. Hard when you are in school! I had an appointment with the doctor and discussed a drug that had a lesser shelf life than clonazepam and he suggested Ativan so we will see.


All benzos will have this affect. Ativan makes me forget a ton..a little tired but nothing major


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Gwaredd said:


> "Live and learn." Hell, yes! I've was prescribed psych meds 18 years ago...for nothing! I never had any kind of "mental illness." The last three, Lexpro, Lamictal and Klonopin I had been on for 12 years. I've salted away Lexapro, Lamictal, and now I reducing killer Klonopin. I was on 4mg twice daily. Now, I'm down to .25mg twice daily. Are the withdrawal symptoms fun. NO! So I deal with it! Run, do not walk away from this crap as fast as possible.
> 
> As an aside, most people don't know this but depression and anti-anxiety meds actually make ones condition worse over time. Example: for the past several years I was going through periodic bouts of severe depression even while taking this junk. Since I stopped taking all these bloody pills my depression has not returned.
> 
> ...


Gwaredd, You are so right on! Love the video you posted by the way, I look up similar things as well of various controversial topics. There is few documentaries on medicine and money.. and well.. dumbing down America theories. :yes

I am afraid to become dependent on any of these drugs. Not everyone who is on benzos has abused them, every system is different and doctors who keep you on this stuff for years are complete idiots. I have a high tolerance to benzos.. it's insane. I can get use to these bad boys in 2 weeks on the recommended dose. I have tried them all but Valium it seems. Just not worth the trouble.. and stay away from them if you want to keep your memory as sharp as it is now.


----------

